# Disposing of Pyrodex Pellets



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 28, 2009)

I've got part of a box of Hodgdon Pyrodex 50grain pellets that are around 10 years old and I want to dispose of them and buy a new box. Just wondering if soaking the old pellets in a bucket of water for a week and if they disolve - then dig a hole and mix them in the dirt and refill the hole, would be a good way to dispose of them. Need suggestion,etc. Thanks, Dave


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 29, 2009)

Just pitch them out into the garden.  No need to make them inert as that will happen rather rapidly as they soak up the moisture from the ground.


----------



## redneckcamo (Sep 29, 2009)

snellville-dave said:


> I've got part of a box of Hodgdon Pyrodex 50grain pellets that are around 10 years old and I want to dispose of them and buy a new box. Just wondering if soaking the old pellets in a bucket of water for a week and if they disolve - then dig a hole and mix them in the dirt and refill the hole, would be a good way to dispose of them. Need suggestion,etc. Thanks, Dave



that aughta bout do it I would think .....cause they would sure be dead !

I have some as well but I aint gonna kill em like this .......they are gonna go out in style


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 29, 2009)

they would make good fire starters in a wood stove.


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 29, 2009)

heck fire...I'd run them thru ole Bessie if ya want!


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Sep 29, 2009)

That could be fun


----------



## TJay (Sep 29, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> heck fire...I'd run them thru ole Bessie if ya want!



We are talking about the little canon, right BB?


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> heck fire...I'd run them thru ole Bessie if ya want!



I remember when DRB took that picture!


----------



## psycosoninlaw1 (Sep 29, 2009)

soakem' and them send them to the septic tank.


----------



## ScottD (Sep 29, 2009)

Pyrodex is high in potassium nitrate and makes great fertilizer - just toss them into the garden is right.

If you are going to use them as a fire starter for your wood stove - I want to watch.  Not "up close" watch (i like my eyebrows just the way they are)  but watch.
 Maybe you could video tape it.


----------



## DrewDennis (Sep 29, 2009)

Be a lot of fun around the campfire! LOL!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 29, 2009)

Changed my mind - going to us them shooting at Deer, Dave


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 29, 2009)

TJay said:


> We are talking about the little canon, right BB?



oh yeah TJ...the big one is just too much trouble to have transported around!   These trucking firms want too much $.


----------

